# What is better Vegas location...Grandview or HGVC on Boulevard?



## Carol C (Dec 23, 2015)

My cousin won't have a car but would like to have decent access to central Strip area. Also not interested in any pesky "resort fees" to pay at front desk per day! Please advise...and TIA!


----------



## Luanne (Dec 23, 2015)

Carol C said:


> My cousin won't have a car but would like to have decent access to central Strip area. Also not interested in any pesky "resort fees" to pay at front desk per day! Please advise...and TIA!



I used Google maps to look them up.  It looks like the Grandview is a long way from the central Strip (example, 20 minutes by car to MGM Grand), if that is where you want to be.  And which HGVC is it?  The one at the Flamingo, which would be great access or the convention center?  The convention center is again, not a central location, but the tram does run up there.


----------



## tompalm (Dec 23, 2015)

I have stayed at both, but most of the time we go to HGVC because we own Hilton Flamingo.  HGVC is a lot nicer resort and closer to other casinos and everything on the strip.  A few of them are walking distance, but the best way is to take a bus up and down the strip to get to others.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2015)

If they desire to be near center Strip, HGVC is far better. Grandview has a shuttle bus to/from a Strip location, but it's nowhere near as convenient as just walking out the door. There is the 'Deuce' bus that runs up and down the Strip and to Downtown (Fremont St.) with stops every block or two. You can either buy rides by the each, or for one set price, ride all day. Ticket kiosks are near many of their stops.

Jim


----------



## jancpa (Dec 23, 2015)

HGVC on the Boulevard is on the north end of the strip.  North of Circus Circus but south of the Stratosphere.  Not in the heart of action but the convenient Deuce bus will take you there.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 23, 2015)

*GrandView At Las Vegas Is Outstanding.*

We've stayed at Grandview 3 or 4 times now for Las Vegas vacations -- only timeshare we've stayed at in Las Vegas. 

Main reason is that Grandview shows up on the RCI bargain reservation list with some regularity & frequency -- e.g., $209 + tax for a full week in a Grandview 2BR-2BA unit (not always that big a bargain, but always less than it would cost for a week at Motel 6 or Super 8).  

_Note*:*_ 2BR-2BA units at Grandview are lock-offs -- 2 separate side by side stand-alone 1BR units with a connecting vestibule.  

People cite the distance from Grandview to The Strip as a disadvantage, which it surely is.  But we're old folks, so we'd rather get in the car & drive than hoof it from place to place even if we were staying near the heart of the action on The Strip.  Plus, Grandview is only a couple of blocks from I-15, so not all that much travel time was involved in getting back & forth from our Grandview accommodations to our buffets & shows, etc., at the center Strip casino hotels. 

Not only that, right next to Grandview is South Point Hotel & Casino, which has lots of stuff going on & is so close that even we old folks don't mind strolling over to it. 

One possible concern -- maybe something, maybe nothing, I don't know -- is a report I heard on a Las Vegas podcast to the effect that the big Strip hotels are thinking about doing away with free parking in their self-park structures.  

Every time we've used the casino car parks, we went in & out as much as we wanted whenever we wanted _el freebo_.  It would be a drag if they start charging for what they used to offer free. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Luanne (Dec 23, 2015)

AwayWeGo said:


> People cite the distance from Grandview to The Strip as a disadvantage, which it surely is.  But we're old folks, so we'd rather get in the car & drive than hoof it from place to place even if we were staying near the heart of the action on The Strip.  Plus, Grandview is only a couple of blocks from I-15, so not all that much travel time was involved in getting back & forth from our Grandview accommodations to our buffets & shows, etc., at the center Strip casino hotels.



She said her cousin wouldn't have a car and wanted to be in a central location.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 23, 2015)

HGVC on the Boulevard is a great place to stay.  We had a car when we were there last February, but even without one, there are plenty of taxis and buses. And failing those, it's right on the Strip, so walking is an option, depending on destination. (It'd be a very long walk to the central part of the Strip, but given only these two resort choices, I think HGVC would be better than the Grandview, if only because of where it is.)

This link shows a Google Map page with the differences shown.  As you can see, HGVC is much more central than the Grandview.  https://www.google.com/maps/dir/The...70c1b!2m2!1d-115.1611892!2d36.1400713!1m0!3e0

Dave


----------



## BevL (Dec 23, 2015)

No question, HGVC.  

Grandview is a nice place, stayed there once but the strip isn't accessible other than by car from there.  Cab is expensive.  I think they have a shuttle a couple of times a day but that's more of a pain than it's worth.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 23, 2015)

Every single reply is a big help to me. Thanks and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 23, 2015)

One more vote for HGVC location, location, and you are near everything that Vegas have to offer  Plus, the bright lights of Vegas on the Blvd are awesome at night . Have can you lose with this resort. May the Force be with You (Star Wars).


----------



## Carol C (Dec 24, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> One more vote for HGVC location, location, and you are near everything that Vegas have to offer  Plus, the bright lights of Vegas on the Blvd are awesome at night . Have can you lose with this resort. May the Force be with You (Star Wars).



And also with you Young Skywalker!


----------



## onenotesamba (Dec 24, 2015)

We stayed at HGVC Elara on our last visit, and it was really convenient.  Just a quick walk through the mall, and you're at Planet Hollywood.  Cosmopolitan is right across the street, and Paris is practically next door.  We loved the location, and would probably make it our first choice, over the other HGVC properties in Vegas.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2015)

absolutely loved HGVC on the boulevard...id stay there again in a heartbeat.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 24, 2015)

HGVC/Flamingo has the best location of all for the mid-Strip. We have stayed their several times on exchanges through SFX.

The Grandview is OK if you don't want to be on the strip. Being next to the Southpoint has its advantages.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 25, 2015)

John Cummings said:


> HGVC/Flamingo has the best location of all for the mid-Strip. We have stayed their several times on exchanges through SFX.
> 
> The Grandview is OK if you don't want to be on the strip. Being next to the Southpoint has its advantages.



In the past, I'd agree with this statement. But now that HGVC owns Elera, I'd have to say Elera has the better location, rooms and views.

As to the original question of which has a better location between Grandview and HGVC LV Boulevard, I'd go with HGVC. The strip bus stop is right out front, making it relatively easy to get south down the strip. You can walk but, IMHO it's a pretty decent walk to get to any of the major resorts and, somewhat of a questionable neighborhood but, you CAN walk. It's unrealistic to say Grandview is anywhere close to walking distance of the strip. It's at least 5 miles south of Mandalay Bay.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 25, 2015)

HGVC Boulevard.

http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resort/las-vegas-strip-nevada/


But, if you could get the HGVC Flamingo, you would be center strip.  The HGVC Elara would also put you in a great location, right on the strip, right across from the Marriott Grand Chateau, another great choice.


Just a note.  If your looking at RCI TS's on the strip, check out the Jockey Club. Might not be as new or nice as the HGVC's or the GV, but you can't beat the location, across the street fro the Miracle Mile, next to Bellagio, and next to the Cosmo (or underneath it) with a private entrance and Cosmo pool access.  We usually stay at the Jockey club over New Years. It's definitely more convenient than the GV.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 25, 2015)

*W * st G * te ?*




dougp26364 said:


> But now that HGVC owns Elera, I'd have to say Elera has the better location, rooms and views.


Has HGVC taken over the entire Elara timeshare operation ?  

Or is part of Elara still tangled up with WestGate ? 

Meanwhile, WestGate has apparently shifted its Las Vegas timeshare attention to the old Las Vegas Hilton property.  How's that working out ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## islandguy (Dec 25, 2015)

AwayWeGo said:


> Has HGVC taken over the entire Elara timeshare operation ?
> 
> Or is part of Elara still tangled up with WestGate ?
> 
> ...



HILTON Elara has taken over the entire operation.  Westgate owners make reservations thru a special phone number - we are seperate inventory and association than the hilton owners at Elara.  Hilton will not merge Westgate into the Hilton system.  So Westgate is envolved but only in a minor behind the curtain type of way. Maint fee are paid to the association but Westgate is the transfèr agent.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 26, 2015)

I've stayed in both the HGVC on the strip (North) and the Grandview.  I liked them both but IMO which to choose depends on what you plan to do.  If it is simplicity and maybe a one time trip to the main strip, Grandview would be my choice.  Very nice with a casino right next door.  If wanting to walk the main Strip multiple times, I would choose the HGVC Strip and use the Deuce but know that because of its many stops the Deuce is a bit slow.

George


----------



## Carol C (Dec 28, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> absolutely loved HGVC on the boulevard...id stay there again in a heartbeat.



I value your opinion alot Brian so...which villa number would you request if you had a one BR ressie? How many floors are there and is it worth going for way up top if elevators might be slower to get? Any tips on what you'd do outside of the strip area? Also what shows are "must see" on the strip? My cousin is in northern Calif and likes adventure travel and bicycling, but she's also into shows I think. Thanks again to all for so much good info!


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 30, 2015)

From the replies, I am assuming that the OP needs to either use Hilton or trade through RCI.  If this is not he case, Marriott's Grand Chateau is in a perfect location.  It is on Harmon just a very short block east of the center of the Strip, right across Harmon form the Miracle Mile and Planet Hollywood.  It is also one of the better Marriott timeshares in terms of villa quality.  It, of course trades through Interval International.


----------

